# Trinity Bay



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Specks have arrived in upper Galveston bay.....7-8ft water using shrimp under a cork near the ship channel.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to see that, those are good trout.
thanks.


----------



## Speck-a-holic (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the report. Good to hear some fish are showing up.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Been doing well in the area myself ..

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great news and great job!


----------



## SeaAron (Mar 11, 2016)

reb said:


> Specks have arrived in upper Galveston bay.....7-8ft water using shrimp under a cork near the ship channel.


Nice spot


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good job and good report


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Went back today and the trout are still there! Kept 2 for dinner tonight. Shrimp under a cork around bottom structure....humps and drop offs near the channel. Smaller ones out today.....13â€-15â€ youngsters mixed in the big ones.


----------



## Logan024420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Headed out Sunday hope they're still hanging around!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

